# Sheepskin, gel or memory foam half pad? Reviews and Thoughts Please!



## ~*~anebel~*~

I'm going to give a glowing review to EcoGold. I use their Secure saddle pads. You can get a half pad from them as well. Not only are the products top of the line but the customer service is amazing. I have a secure pad I've been using daily for almost 2 years and it is still in amazing shape, I ride in clinics with it. I find Ogilvy to be too thick and that sheepskin pads also add too much bulk and bounce.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt

I just want to throw my hat in the ring for half a sec and agree with Anebel that the ogilvy pads are super thick. I felt like I was riding above Ronan's back when I used one. I do like Thinline pads, and they do one with sheepskin. 
I do, however, want to learn more about EcoGold - I'm very interested in their boots...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## klkavich

Thanks so much! I'm really glad that you both agree that the Ogilvy half pads are too thick, I actually asked the lady in the store about that and she just said that they will compress a lot under that areas that don't need extra padding. I was drawn to the brand because it is well known and they have a knowledgeable/well known riding team, but seeing that Ecogold was the saddle pad supplier to the Canadian Olympic team they must be well known too. Plus they are cheaper than Ogilvy!

Thanks so much, please keep the comments coming!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

JustDressageIt said:


> I just want to throw my hat in the ring for half a sec and agree with Anebel that the ogilvy pads are super thick. I felt like I was riding above Ronan's back when I used one. I do like Thinline pads, and they do one with sheepskin.
> I do, however, want to learn more about EcoGold - I'm very interested in their boots...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are nice, stay put and don't irritate my horse's legs like sheepskin does. However I can't imagine them being super durable for a horse who consistently thwacks themselves. I still prefer polos with a bandage liner, but they don't heat up like other boots and are quicker if you are not doing heavy heavy work.
I would definitely buy another set. And if they do end up breaking, I'm 80% sure EcoGold would replace or fix them. As I said before their customer service is wonderful and they have done many repairs free of charge for me.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Good to know, Anebel, thanks! Ronan doesn't interfere much, but there are a few dings on my set right now, plus he's young, green, and has a big stride so I'd like to protect his giant legs.


----------



## kitten_Val

For absorbing a shock nothing beats Thinline pads. 

Out of your 3 choices I wouldn't get the gel one for sure, my first choice would be sheepskin.


----------



## HarpersMom

I have to jump on the Thinline bandwagon. I have the sheepskin lined one and Harper and I both LOVE it - if you need more convincing - google Thinline Golf Ball Test. Its AMAZING!


----------



## crimsonsky

i have multiple thinline products and love them all. well worth the $ imo.

ETA: i have a gelding with very high withers so for him i have the thinline trifecta pad which is shaped to fit his back better.


----------



## moontoosoon

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I'm going to give a glowing review to EcoGold. I use their Secure saddle pads. You can get a half pad from them as well. Not only are the products top of the line but the customer service is amazing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dear Anebel,

If you find Ecogold products good enough, then you will love EquineLUX products. The quality of their LUXURY Saddle Pads is just perfect, and the price is muuuuuch lower. EquineLUX is a new company on the market, but they know what they produce. I'm not going to advertise these guys. But their saddle pads and, moreover, eLUX-pads SYSTEM half-pads worth a try. You just go to the *Equinelux.com* and have a look...

FYI. I've heard that Ecogold is experiencing serious problems with quality after their production manager left the company. So, be cautious when buying from Ecogold now. 

:wink:


----------

